# Cometh The Hour.....



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

.....Cometh The Man!

Had some business to take care of......now I'm back!

Anything interesting happen.....or the just the usual angst, misery, and despair of living in 21st century Spain!

How are my Chicas? I missed you all but I'm here now to cover your backs!

How about the mutual back-slapping crew? They still on the case?

The serial humourless whingers? Still whining about nothing in particular?

And The Twitter Gang? Made their first million.....or still talking bollocks on the Internet?

Steve Hall got laid yet? And where is he.....I just hope he's not in Uranus!

Hey....I'm not telling you anything you don't already know!


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

XTreme said:


> .....Cometh The Man!
> 
> Had some business to take care of......now I'm back!
> 
> ...


:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2: oh Welcome back Xtreme ... I for one have missed you so much! - my one smile a day has been sadly lacking! so I now give this back to you as your duty!

To be honest its been quieter than normal (not because of you been awol!) but probably down to the August holiday frenzy, people on holidays, moving house, seeing to their kids etc .... but its been "steady"

Jojo is in the middle of moving house - although is having some slight hiccups along the way - maybe she wont move after all in the end !! but at least the house she was moving into will be nice and clean for the next tenants! (shes scrubbed it from top to toe!!)

Steve is missing - or maybe he is just resting  or having a wild time somewhere in Europe ... who knows!

Some new faces for you to meet ..... which I am sure you will do with your usual gusto 

Welcome back


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

Hi Xtreme, yes I must admit have missed your banter too. Its been very quiet here. Maybe everyones left the country cos they cant stand the heat. I thought it was strange both you and Steve were elsewhere, was beginning to think you had run away together! I dont think Chica has been around either, maybe she is on hols. Welcome back too.


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Caz.I said:


> Hi Xtreme, yes I must admit have missed your banter too. Its been very quiet here. Maybe everyones left the country cos they cant stand the heat. I thought it was strange
> 
> 
> > i thought the two of you may have run away together :
> ...


Well that would be something to start a new thread about wouldnt it!  what a thought!


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Caz.I said:


> I thought it was strange both you and Steve were elsewhere, was beginning to think you had run away together!




Nobody runs away _with_ Steve Hall......runs away _from_ him more like. Usually women!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

XTreme said:


> .....Cometh The Man!
> 
> Had some business to take care of......now I'm back!
> 
> ...


have you been away:confused2:


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Hey EX. Good to have you back :cheer2::cheer2:.

I'm still around but nothing much to say at the moment accept... I HATE THIS HEAT!!!!
I really struggle with it. I wonder if it's because I have freckles whereby blood vessels are closer to the surface of the skin:confused2:. I only have to move a little then I GLOW profusely :redface:. I'm sure you all want to know about this 

Again. welcome back 
:thumb::wave:


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

XTreme said:


> The serial humourless whingers? Still whining about nothing in particular?


:tape:. Sorry EX. I've been whinging about the heat.:tape:


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

Chica said:


> ... I HATE THIS HEAT!!!!
> I really struggle with it. I wonder if it's because I have freckles whereby blood vessels are closer to the surface of the skin:confused2:. I only have to move a little then I GLOW profusely :redface:. :


Hi Maggie,
Yes I sympathise, though I think where you are going wrong is the moving bit.
If you stay perfectly still with head placed firmly in the fridge, I am sure you will soon feel better!  Works for me!


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Caz.I said:


> If you stay perfectly still with head placed firmly in the fridge, I am sure you will soon feel better!  Works for me!


Hiya Caz. 

No stars tonight so hopefully we will have a nice thunder storn. :clap2: In the meantime I'll try the fridge thing. Just another few weeks of it and then back to normal, I hope!!:cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

Chica said:


> Hiya Caz.
> 
> No stars tonight so hopefully we will have a nice thunder storn. :clap2: In the meantime I'll try the fridge thing. Just another few weeks of it and then back to normal, I hope!!:cheer2::cheer2:


Yes, hope so. Storms were forecast here too but nothing came of it. Feels like could build up to one. I am trying not to go out after 11am and before 7pm. Still dont put the air con on as inside its not too bad. 
But I am not complaining, last night was sitting on the beach till after 9 having picnic. And the only decisions about where to go at weekends are usually, beach, pool or park? - Not ones I'd be considering very often back in the UK, lucky to get to go outside there.


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Seriously bad storms here today....the thunder was shaking the garage doors. Roads were like swimming pools and temperatures dropped to 17 degrees. Cool air at last!


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

XTreme said:


> Seriously bad storms here today....the thunder was shaking the garage doors. Roads were like swimming pools and temperatures dropped to 17 degrees. Cool air at last!


Wow! Chica will be green with envy!  Maybe they are moving her way next anyway and before they come here. We always get them very early morning, or else just when I'm about to leave the house.


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Caz.I said:


> Wow! Chica will be green with envy!  Maybe they are moving her way next anyway and before they come here. We always get them very early morning, or else just when I'm about to leave the house.


Too right I am!! Aaaaarggghh. Nothing here yet, just cloud, very heavy, 27 deg's and hotter indoors. It's now 11.45pm!!!. If we do have a storm, I don't care what time it is, I'll be sat on the balcony watching with the camera to catch that elusive photo of lightening!!hoto: Looking at googleearth, we are just on the edge of it so I don't think we are going to get it tonight, but as you say Caz, maybe early morning.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

YAY!!! so glad you're back Xtreme, I wondered if there was a "thing" going on with you and Steve, dissappearing together?????????????? Maybe all this chica talk is just a cover!!???


Jo xxx


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

XTreme said:


> Seriously bad storms here today....the thunder was shaking the garage doors. Roads were like swimming pools and temperatures dropped to 17 degrees. Cool air at last!


. Chuck us a bit please X.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

XTreme said:


> Seriously bad storms here today....the thunder was shaking the garage doors. Roads were like swimming pools and temperatures dropped to 17 degrees. Cool air at last!



Its lightening here at the mo, well its over to the west a bit, Nerja way??????, but I wouldnt be surprised if we had a storm later, it feels very clammy! mind you its been feeling like that for weeks

Jo xxx


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

XTreme said:


> Seriously bad storms here today....the thunder was shaking the garage doors. Roads were like swimming pools and temperatures dropped to 17 degrees. Cool air at last!


So that's where our rain is going.
Rain has been forecast here for the last two days. Clouds as black as yer hat have come up the valley at us & just rolled straight over with not so much as a drop.

Mind you, I've just heard a bit of thunder so there's still hope.

The lower temps have been quite welcome though.:clap2:



Doggy


----------



## JBODEN (Jul 10, 2009)

Hello Xtreme, I tried to send a message to you (to introduce myself), but for some reason I was blocked. I'm interested in cave houses and, since you are in that region I thought that you could give me some advice/info. How can I contact you directly (email?)?


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

JBODEN said:


> Hello Xtreme, I tried to send a message to you (to introduce myself), but for some reason I was blocked. I'm interested in cave houses and, since you are in that region I thought that you could give me some advice/info. How can I contact you directly (email?)?


I've PM'd you!


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

owdoggy said:


> So that's where our rain is going.
> Rain has been forecast here for the last two days. Clouds as black as yer hat have come up the valley at us & just rolled straight over with not so much as a drop.
> 
> Mind you, I've just heard a bit of thunder so there's still hope.
> ...


Still hot and sticky in Estepona .... no sign of rain, thunder, lightning or similar! It was still showing 27 degrees on the roadside temperature gauge last night at 11.30 pm! and trying to dry my bloody hair this morning was a nightmare  as fast as I dry one side the other one is damp again! .... I hate getting ready for work in the Summer 

Sue x


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Suenneil said:


> Still hot and sticky in Estepona .... no sign of rain, thunder, lightning or similar! It was still showing 27 degrees on the roadside temperature gauge last night at 11.30 pm! and trying to dry my bloody hair this morning was a nightmare  as fast as I dry one side the other one is damp again! .... I hate getting ready for work in the Summer
> 
> Sue x


It's an absolute scorcher here again today...."What, in Galicia?!?!" I hear you say!! Yep - mist over the mountains and hills has just been burnt away by the sunshine, so we're getting ready, picnic sorted to take the kids for a trip to the aqua park......it's so nice to feel the heat! It's been quite disappointing on the summer so far here - but we enjoyed the beach yesterday with the parents - all in for a swim and took the dinghy out! Let's hope it continues (well, here anyway!) for a little while yet....please!


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Tallulah said:


> It's an absolute scorcher here again today...."What, in Galicia?!?!" I hear you say!! Yep - mist over the mountains and hills has just been burnt away by the sunshine, so we're getting ready, picnic sorted to take the kids for a trip to the aqua park......it's so nice to feel the heat! It's been quite disappointing on the summer so far here - but we enjoyed the beach yesterday with the parents - all in for a swim and took the dinghy out! Let's hope it continues (well, here anyway!) for a little while yet....please!


Hope you and the family have a great day Tally! cant believe you have had a disappointing Summer ..... I just assume its scorching hot all over Spain in Summer  how wrong could I have been!

Hope the sun keeps shining for you all .....  xx


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

The royal seal of approval to my return has been given!

Jo's nuking my posts again! 

It's Showtime! Bring on The Trolls!


----------



## tallbob (Aug 14, 2009)

Caz.I said:


> Hi Maggie,
> If you stay perfectly still with head placed firmly in the fridge,


does that mean that the rest of the body would be sticking out?

Which reminds me of a joke

Robbie Williams, Kylie Minogue and Elton John are walking down the street suddenly Kylie trips and falls head first through some railings and is stuck firm, quick as a flash Robbie goes forwards pulls down her gold hot pants and gives her one, when he's finished he turns to Elton and say go on Elton your turn, Elton starts crying and says Robbie I can't get my head through those railings:focus:


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

tallbob said:


> does that mean that the rest of the body would be sticking out?
> 
> Which reminds me of a joke
> 
> Robbie Williams, Kylie Minogue and Elton John are walking down the street suddenly Kylie trips and falls head first through some railings and is stuck firm, quick as a flash Robbie goes forwards pulls down her gold hot pants and gives her one, when he's finished he turns to Elton and say go on Elton your turn, Elton starts crying and says Robbie I can't get my head through those railings:focus:


Oh dear. Clearly, the water in Huescar has left permanent damage!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Caz.I said:


> Oh dear. Clearly, the water in Huescar has left permanent damage!


Frightening isnt it. Two of em!!!!!!!! lotsa nuking to come!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

jojo said:


> Frightening isnt it. Two of em!!!!!!!! lotsa nuking to come!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


Yes, you are going to have your hands full!


----------

